# Extract for Making Root Beer Bottle



## lilcrabby1 (Sep 29, 2007)

I found this while I was digging in the garbage dump at the property we bought in ND. It's about 4 1/2" tall and about 1 1/2" wide. It looks like the seam goes all the way to the top but it's real faint. One side of this has an embossed picture of a mug of root beer and it says, "It Foams", another side says, "Extract for making root beer", another side says, "Shake Thoroughly", and the other side says, "Thomson and Taylor's. 
 I don't see a mark on the bottom.
 Could you tell me if it's worth anything or is it just fun to look at?

 Thanks, Denise


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 29, 2007)

There are a number of RB extract's, Hires may be the most common 
 Yours is 
[size="-1"]*Thomson & Taylor*[/size] [size="-1"]      [/size][size="-1"]Thomson & Taylor Division, The Warfield Co.[/size] [size="-1"]      [/size] [size="-1"]      [/size][size="-1"]Chicago, IL    [/size] [size="-1"]      [/size] [size="-1"]      [/size][size="-1"] [/size] [size="-1"]      [/size][size="-1"]Extracts in glass bottles were made between 1876 and 1940[/size]
 Not much value unless it's older.

 Here's an extensive article.
 http://www.antiquebottles.com/poch/18.html


----------



## lilcrabby1 (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks cowseatmaize. That's more than you ever wanted to know about Root Beer Extracts. Didn't realize there were so many of them. But then there's a lot I don't know about bottles. Keep on learning, I guess.
 Thanks again
 Denise[]


----------

